# Deer Creek route question



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I've done Deer Creek/High Grade. What's the turn north to Turkey Creek Road like? Better to go north or south once you hit Turkey Creek? Any steep spots/bad traffic?

Thanks


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

There is North Turkey Creek Rd and South Turkey Creek Rd. 

Cityview is the road you come down through Pleasant Park from High Grade (via Oelmann, I think) and it ends at the west end of South Turkey Creek Rd. Turning left (West-South) there will take you to Meyer's Ranch Open Space park in Aspen Park, turning right (East-North) will take you back to the top of Deer Creek Rd (at the fire station), then North Turkey Creek Rd (goes left under 285), past Tiny Town, and then back to 285 where you can hop the highway and get to Parmalee Gulch Rd.

So I'm not exactly sure which part of the route you're referring to, but hope this helps.

North Turkey Creek Rd is one of my all time favorite roads to ride. It is a bit tight and twisty, but I've never had problems with traffic. It ends at CO-73 in Marshdale (half way between Conifer and Evergreen).

Ted

P.S. Check this out: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/indian-hills/570154927


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

What's the grade like? I'd like to avoid sections like the switch back area on deer creek/high grade. At least until I get better gearing.

I was thinking going from Wads up Deer Creek and turning right on Deer Creek S and taking that all the way to Tiny Town area.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

It's tight and twisty like Ted said. A fantastic ride and if you have a GPS unit (or not) and some time I suggest you bounce around up there and explore. I did it last Saturday and was really hot on the way up and froze on the way down. It's supposed to warm up this weekend though.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I may take off work early today and go check it out. No chance for me to get hot though. I'll be freezing until we start hitting 70+ temps again.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

TooManyToyz said:


> What's the grade like? I'd like to avoid sections like the switch back area on deer creek/high grade. At least until I get better gearing.
> 
> I was thinking going from Wads up Deer Creek and turning right on Deer Creek S and taking that all the way to Tiny Town area.


There's nothing on S Turkey or Parmalee that is nearly as steep as Deer Creek Canyon. N turkey has a couple short steep sections. Follow Parmalee to Kittredge (Hwy 74), turn right and you'll end up in Morrison.

Good luck crossing the highway between S Turkey and Parmalee!


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I rode some of it yesterday from the intersection at Wadsworth. I turned around at West Ranch though. My legs weren't in it and I forgot to take my pre-ride ibuprofen. Nice route though. I will be great come summer since it seems to always be a lot cooler there then where I live in Lakewood.


----------

